# Tree felling pricing



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

OK, I'll admit it..... I'm just a dumb electrician. But I'm cutting down a tree for a good friend only because things are slow and I have a chainsaw.

I'm at a loss as to what to charge.

Tree is two minor trunks about 12" diameter each, which had split off from the rest of the tree and were leaning at a 30° angle on another tree. All this person wants is to bring it on down so it doesn't fall on someone, cut it up and place it all by the alley for anyone who wants firewood.

No overhead utilities or structures to worry about. Just curious as to what a fair price would be.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TREE - fiddy is probably what most folks on here would charge, give or take.

I just had 2 huge willow trees completely taken apart and it cost 1500 dollars. That being said I have a couple chainsaws and I wouldn't have done it for that little.


----------



## tommytwo (Mar 4, 2009)

Tree-fiddy of course.


Dang. Too slow.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/just-reminder-important-60787/
:laughing:


----------



## BobsLandscape (Jul 25, 2009)

Sounds like a $3,000 to $4,000 job to me.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I've hired 3 different companies to clear trees from my property in the past and it ranged from $300-$800 per tree if my memory is correct.

A couple things to clear up before you start;

1. What is happening to all of the useless limb wood and leaves?

2. Who is cleaning up the yard?

3. The stump, does he expect you to grind it or cut it as low to the ground as you can?

4. If you do have to grind it, who is cleaning up that mess and will the pit be filled with soil?

5. What happens when the neighbors complain about the pile of wood in the alley that is attracting bugs?

I ask these questions because I have learned these lessons the hard way. The first numb nuts I hired to remove trees at my house left me with 16' lengths of tree trunks and stumps. The second crew I hired took care of my stumps but back filled my holes with the mulch from my stumps. By the time I hired the third company I knew exactly what I wanted done for my money.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

dougchips said:


> 1. What is happening to all of the useless limb wood and leaves?


Picked up next garbage day as yard waste.



dougchips said:


> 2. Who is cleaning up the yard?


Me



dougchips said:


> 3. The stump, does he expect you to grind it or cut it as low to the ground as you can?


Stump will remain.



dougchips said:


> 4. If you do have to grind it, who is cleaning up that mess and will the pit be filled with soil?


NA



dougchips said:


> 5. What happens when the neighbors complain about the pile of wood in the alley that is attracting bugs?


It won't last long there.


----------



## BobsLandscape (Jul 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> OK, I'll admit it..... I'm just a dumb electrician. But I'm cutting down a tree for a good friend only because things are slow and I have a chainsaw.
> 
> I'm at a loss as to what to charge.
> 
> ...


What you are describing here is easy enough for an arborist, but a little bit trickier for someone who is not trained to fell trees.

If the trunk of the tree is split into 2 12" DBH trunks there are enormous stresses in the tree. Simply notching and felling the tree won't do. If you do that the tree could easily kick back as the stresses are being released and strike you dead.

To drop the tree safely you're going to need to top it and remove it in sections from the top down.

This is going to require climbing gear and a helper to belay you.

You'll want to remove the tree in roughly six foot sections. You'll need to rig the piece being removed onto a belay device so a second person on the ground can control it.

You'll want to remove from both splits of the tree evenly. If you completely cut one side you'll overload the root system and the tree could fall, with you tied to it.

Once you have the tree topped to within 8 feet of the ground then you can cut at the split.

Like I said, this is a $3,000 to $4,000 job due to the requirement of a crew and specialized climbing gear.

Depending on species a tree with a 12" DBH could be over 75 feet tall.

More information and pictures would help w/ an accurate bid.

For example if the tree is rotted out or diseased it's too weak to safely climb/belay. This would necessitate a manlift and a crane.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

BobsLandscape said:


> What you are describing here is easy enough for an arborist, but a little bit trickier for someone who is not trained to fell trees.
> 
> If the trunk of the tree is split into 2 12" DBH trunks there are enormous stresses in the tree. Simply notching and felling the tree won't do. If you do that the tree could easily kick back as the stresses are being released and strike you dead.
> 
> ...


 
I hate to tell you this, but I already have it all on the ground and 75% cut up. I just got rained out this morning and will go back tomorrow to finish it off.

There's no bidding here. She just wants it down. All I'm looking for is a reasonable price.



JumboJack said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/just-reminder-important-60787/
> :laughing:


So 860+ posts still don't cut it?


----------



## BobsLandscape (Jul 25, 2009)

How did you remove it? Do you have any pictures of what it looked like standing? Species?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

BobsLandscape said:


> How did you remove it?


A thing called a chain saw.



BobsLandscape said:


> Do you have any pictures of what it looked like standing?


I didn't think it necessary this morning to take photos. Besides, I prefer to keep my camera away from the rain if at all possible.



BobsLandscape said:


> Species?


Half dead/half still alive.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I charge $100 per trunk just to put it on the ground, clean up is extra. If the tree requires climbing, pulling with a rope/cable and has obstructions around then the price goes up accordingly. Obviously the risk involved and the extra man-power also inflates the price.
For future knowledge check you local wood mills to see what wood prices are doing, for me it is worthwhile to cut up the logs in desired length and haul them to the mill. You can net an extra couple hundred bucks per load doing this. With you hardwoods you can take the time to cut it up and split it for re-sale. Most guys here are getting $100 per face cord right now. For me what i dont take to the mill goes through my wood boiler's to heat my homes.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I would have liked to have seen a picture to offer a an estimate. If I am able to handle it all from the ground, no equipment other than saws, no top down cutting and no structures or vegetation at risk, I usually charge $100-$150 for dropping. Cut & stack $65 hr/2 hr. min. Minimum waived and discount on dropping for regular customers.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> OK, I'll admit it..... I'm just a dumb electrician.


Phew! Glad we got that out of the way.

Now... First we need to see proof that you've served a five year arborist apprenticeship and have at least a Journeyman license. Otherwise, you are clearly not qualified for the job and should hire a professional.


:jester:

For a neighbor, $300. For a friend who happens to be a neighbor, $200 and some lie-swapping over a couple of beers.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I think Tin's pricing was good. Here pro firms charge $500 just to drop and tree on the ground and pick up payment. I have a friend who needs one dropped and we'll have to cable it together first, so it doesn't split and hit his house. I'm not sure he has the guts to do it. It's a hackberry and has a lot of rot at the base. The plan is to cable it up high and pull with a tractor. I told him it would either go well or we'd get to see a tractor flying in reverse as it landed on his house.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> Now... First we need to see proof that you've served a five year arborist apprenticeship and have at least a Journeyman license. Otherwise, you are clearly not qualified for the job and should hire a professional.


:laughing:


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd charge Tree-Fitty, of course, the same as I charge to hook up a breaker box. :cheesygri


----------



## hungry4knowhow (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn....im starting to feel like I screwed my neighbor....

Felled a tree in his front yard for 2,000 even about a month ago. We took the stump out and backfilled. also disposed of the whole tree. It was approx 60-75ft and we had to worry about power lines, neighbors houses, street, etc... Had to take it off in sections.

the only thing I'd take down for a few hundred dollars is some bushes.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

If one is properly insured, what would the price be? It's not what I have to worry about, it's about how I'm going to compensate if something goes wrong.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

I would have charged 100.00 for dropping & cutting & 30.00 for a new chain.

Some of these guys are Waaaaaaayyyyy out there on pricing you guys had best stay where your at because you wont get anyone around here to pay 2k to3k to drop a single tree w/o obstructions, your out of your minds.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> Me too, why did you feel the need to arouse my curiosity?


 
You sure it wasn't just your curiosity that got aroused?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Not quite sure how my post would have insulted anyone including the OP. I did not question your skill nor your ability to drop a tree. I simply pointed out other people, including Pro's who woke up wondering what they would be doing that coming weekend. I am sure not one of them though their time was up. 

However, since offense was taken, let me ask; Are You Insured for dropping trees? If you have insurance for dropping them, not pruning them (its different) then all the more power to you. FYI: I drop trees every year. I am good at it...I don't do it for a living and I don't charge for it. When a neighbor asks me to drop a tree for them, which they have, I do it with them. I don't bill them for it because I am not working, I am helping my friend out...and getting firewood  As soon as you charged them, you were operating outside of your realm of expertise as indicated by your insurance and license. FYI: A lot of landscapers around here operate backhoes and mini excavators. None of them have insurance to perform "site work", but the have the equipment to perform it. 

And finally, what does having Three Chain Saws have to do with being qualified to drop trees? Try telling that to your insurance agent when you tell them that the tree you were dropping just took someone or something out.

and the best part of this post...I have two tree guys coming over tomorrow to take down three trees. One, because its too close to the house and the other two to make a day of it.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> When a neighbor asks me to drop a tree for them, which they have, I do it with them. I don't bill them for it because I am not working, I am helping my friend out...and getting firewood  As soon as you charged them, you were operating outside of your realm of expertise as indicated by your insurance and license.


Your neighbor is taking an awful risk letting you cut his trees down if you aren't working under your license and insurance. If you get hurt you could hold him responsible. If you fall the tree on his house, he has no recourse. If you pick up a tool to help your neighbor you are technically his employee whether you are paid or not. Damages could be denied by his home owners insurance on that basis.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> ...* Are You Insured for dropping trees?* ....I drop trees every year. I am good at it...I don't do it for a living and I don't charge for it. When a neighbor asks me to drop a tree for them, which they have, I do it with them. I don't bill them for it because I am not working, I am helping my friend out...and getting firewood  As soon as you charged them, you were operating outside of your realm of expertise as indicated by your insurance and license...



So what would happen if a tree you were dropping, on your neighbor's property took something or someone out? Not charging does not erase liability. And if you are "not working" is your commercial insurance going to cover you? But if you're getting "free" firewood, you are being compensated. Not trying to offend, but how is that any different from the CL guys doing the same thing?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Not quite sure how my post would have insulted anyone including the OP.


I admit that your points are valid. My point was just that in general the guys around here are much more aware of the realities involved than your average 9-5 office worker.

I confess to a certain amount of intolerance for the constant well-intentioned lectures that pop up here on a daily basis, insisting that "We're all gonna die!" unless we're licensed and insured up the wazoo for every single skillset remotely involved in whatever happens to be today's project. In practical terms that's just impossible.

A reasonably intelligent and sensible man has the capability of performing just about any task any other reasonably intelligent and sensible person can. It is up to him, and _no one else_ to decide whether he has the life experience for a given endeavor or not. 

If not, he will let someone else do it. If he decides to try it anyway and succeeds, he will have broadened his horizons. If he fails, he will have done his part to improve the gene pool.

I apologize for jumping on your post specifically; it just happened to get past the guard on one of my hot buttons. :laughing:


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Exactly. If you ever need a kidney taken out, just give me a call. I've skinned a few rabbits in my life. There can't be much difference.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Just to let everyone know:

The tree is down. It has been cut up, and has been placed next to the alley. The HO has a relative that is going to take it for his fireplace. As for the small stuff, the HO is tackling the task of cutting it up and placing it on the curb as yard waste.

I managed to cut the tree down with a chain saw. Not solely based on the need for money. I own three chain saws, and know how to use them. Not run them or start them or pull the trigger. I know how to use them.

The tree wasn't some 100' sycamore. It was about 35'. Getting it to drop was not an issue..... it was leaning at about a 30° angle against another tree and the HO was worried about it coming down the rest of the way while some poor slob was trespassing in her back yard.

The planets are still in their orbits. The sun still came up in the eastern sky this morning. I still draw breath on this world, on this plane, in this existence. My family still loves me, I still have the best next-door-neighbors one could hope for, and my cat still wants fed every day. I continue to receive bills in the mail, the phone still rings, and I have $12.57 in cash in my pocket this morning. My truck will still start, I can still drive on public roads to go to the bank, and I plan on having some Iowa _Peaches and Cream_ sweet corn for supper tonight.

As I stated in my OP, I am an electrician. To all you doomsayers who claim I should not be cutting down trees for whatever paranoid reason, the universe still exists. If I were to limit myself to pulling romex and bending conduit, pray what else should I do in my life?

Shall I stop changing the oil in my trucks because I am not a professional mechanic? God forbid I should pull out of my driveway and crunch a parked car with my bumper. Let some lawyer loose on that one... I'm a goner for sure!

Last week, I had my neighbors (yea, the nice ones) over for a bar-b-que. Chicken, steak, ham on the grill. Salads, chips, sun tea. Topped off with home-made ice cream. I didn't poison them. No one spent the night whistling carrots. No one felt the need to call 911. They still speak to me. All this despite the fact I am not a professional chef.

I am, at this very moment, pushing buttons on a thing called keyboard, which is wired to a contraption called a computer, which in turn is hooked to a system called The Internet. I may mistype a letter, or misspell a word, even compose a sentence that does not make sense. Yet no one dies simply because I am not a professional computer programmer.

Shall I discontinue mowing my own lawn because I am not a professional, trained and insured landscaper? Shall I sell my vacuum cleaner because I am not a professional, trained and insured house cleaner? Heaven forbid should I attempt to replace that asphalt shingle last week's storm ripped off my roof as I am not a professional, trained and insured roofer.

Just yesterday, my neighbors' 11-year old granddaughter knocked on my door. Seems the kickstand on her bicycle was loose, and she was inquiring as to whether I could fix it. I opened my van, pullout out a 3/8" allen wrench and tightened a bolt. My God, what have I done to that child? Will she spend the rest of her life in a vegatative coma? Will she live to have her father walk her down the aisle? This precocious child has expressed an interest in the medical profession, yet have I unwittingly destroyed mankinds means for a cure for cancer?

As I watched Haley (that's her name) merrily ride off, I noticed my neighbors garden flag was on the ground. I picked it up, and found the end of the pole was broken off. I reached in my van, pulled out my cordless sawzall, and put a nice, even square cut on it. I used my cordless drill to remove the portion of the pole out of the bracket attached to their deck.

This simple act of kindness, I am now convinced, spells the end of the cosmos as we know it. I have angered my Creator to the point He will divide by zero, and beset a super-massive black hole upon the universe. Everything that ever was, everything that is, and everything that ever will be shall be sucked up into Nothingness, just like the Freeling's home at the end of _Poltergeist._








All this because of $600. Had I only known.........


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

wowzer! you should be a handyman! oh wait..they arent union.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

:jester:All I got out of that was that you taught your granddaughter it's ok to hire an unlicensed hack to do repairs. And that you may need a license to use the internet.:jester:


----------



## hungry4knowhow (Jul 25, 2009)

To the DIYChatroom for you Sparky!!!! How Dare You tighten the bolt on that bike and not be a licensed and insured Bike Shop Owner!!!!

BE GONE!!!!!
:clap:


I have to agree though, sometimes while reading these forums it gets a bit ridiculous with the HOLY **** YOUR NOT LICENSED OR INSURED FOR THAT!

Not saying sometimes its not warranted but.....lets all take a step back and remember that leaky faucet we fixed, or the, "shingle the last storm blew off we replaced" This is the real world....helping ourselves and relatives/friends is ok, and in fact encouraged where I come from.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

hungry4knowhow said:


> .........helping ourselves and relatives/friends is ok, and in fact encouraged where I come from.


It's _expected_ on my side of the crick.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm glad everything worked out for you, and I fully expect as much shyt from everyone here, when I ask for advice, when wiring my shop building later this year.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

This has actually gotten funny:laughing::jester:

Glad everything worked out for you 480. I think the moral of the story is do what you feel comfortble doing. I may change an outlet a couple of times a year in a customer's or a friends house. I told my insurance company I wouldn't and I don't. Felling trees however was never discussed:laughing: I do feel comfortable dropping a tree here and there. Grew up in a house in Pennsylvania where the sole source of heat was wood....somewhere along the line I actully learned how to spin them to get them to fall other than the way they are leaning....however I do know my limits and asked the tree service to drop a couple of 150 year old maples in front of the church last week:thumbsup:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> *Tree felling pricing *
> 
> *OK, I'll admit it..... I'm just a dumb electrician. But I'm cutting down a tree for a good friend only because things are slow and I have a chainsaw.*
> 
> ...


Charge him the same amount as you charged to fix the bike. You are equally capable and legally certified and insured to perform both tasks. The question wasn't should you help blah blah blah. The question was what should you charge. 

When I do electrical work I usually inform "my good friends" that I'm not licensed to do electrical work other than a few minor tasks and that major electrical work wouldn't be covered by my bond or liability insurance policy. 

I realise that once the tree is removed without incident that it isn't going to fall on some one at a later date because you felled it the wrong way and that you are PROBABLY capable of felling a tree without incident. That's not the point of the whole licensing, insurance, bonding issue. In todays world, you can NOT perform any task safely without PROOF of financial responsibility.

The point of licensing, bond and insurance (as you well know) is having the proper documentation proving to your "good friend" that should you cause damage or injury to yourself or others that they have some type of recourse to recover damage costs and protection of his assets should you harm yourself in some way that your "good friend" may be determined to be responsible. 

You know all this. Anyone in business knows how to determine the costs of a project and add a percentage for profit. I have to wonder why you even asked the question. 

To make your own thread into an arguement with an electrician about helping a little girl with her bicycle or helping a poor old woman cross the street or whether the planets are aligned properly is clearly an attempt to deflect. 

It wasn't some dumb loggers that lobbied your states legislature to gain advantage politically in the business sector. It was/is the IBEW (and the insurance industry and the plumbers unions and the banking industry etc. etc.)


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> .............To make your own thread into an arguement with an electrician about helping a little girl with her bicycle or helping a poor old woman cross the street or whether the planets are aligned properly is clearly an attempt to deflect.
> 
> It wasn't some dumb loggers that lobbied your states legislature to gain advantage politically in the business sector. It was/is the IBEW (and the insurance industry and the plumbers unions and the banking industry etc. etc.)


What is it you are even talking about?

Deflect what? Am I on the Enterprise and have stumbled across a whole passel of Romulan Warbirds suddenly decloaking?

The question was about _*pricing*_. Should I have charged $600 to fix the bike instead?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

oh sorry I thought you posted all this crap about people giveing you a hard time for not being licensed or insured for the job. Maybe I misunderstood the post. If it made no sense ignore it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> oh sorry I thought you posted all this crap about people giveing you a hard time for not being licensed or insured for the job. Maybe I misunderstood the post. If it made no sense ignore it.


I was asking about the 'clearly an attempt to deflect' portion. If it was so clear, I sure couldn't see it.

I still don't know how you went from loggers to the legislature to the IBEW in so few words.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> As I stated in my OP, I am an electrician. To all you doomsayers who claim I should not be cutting down trees for whatever paranoid reason, the universe still exists. If I were to limit myself to pulling romex and bending conduit, pray what else should I do in my life?
> 
> Shall I stop changing the oil in my trucks because I am not a professional mechanic? God forbid I should pull out of my driveway and crunch a parked car with my bumper. Let some lawyer loose on that one... I'm a goner for sure!


So..we don't need a license or insurance to participate in business, in your opinion? It's deflection to assert that you can't do anything else with your life...nobody suggested that. What people were saying is that you are doing business...charging people to do work for them without proper licensing and insurance. That's hilarious coming from an electrician. But sadly..typical.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> So..we don't need a license or insurance to participate in business, in your opinion? It's deflection to assert that you can't do anything else with your life...nobody suggested that. What people were saying is that you are doing business...charging people to do work for them without proper licensing and insurance. That's hilarious coming from an electrician. But sadly..typical.


Hate to burst your bubble, but no license is needed to cut down a tree. So if none is required, where, pray tell, would you suggest I obtain one?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Apparently your state is quite lenient on commerce of the nature you described. A bond isnt required if your job is less than 5000 dollars. If you earn less than 2000 dollars per year in this type of work you don't even have to register as a contractor. As far as a license not even being available they loosely lump this type of work under "construction contracting" along with (I assume) land scaping etc. KUDOS to your state!


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

BTW 600 bucks sounds more than reasonable.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Hate to burst your bubble, but no license is needed to cut down a tree. So if none is required, where, pray tell, would you suggest I obtain one?



Tree trimming and removal requires a license here. About the only thing you CAN do here w/o a license is wipe your a$$.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

Six hundred dollars to drop a 35' tree with no overhead? Were you doing the moonwalk while doing it? What's your special talent that made it worth that much? It's only worth that if you have coverage otherwise it's only really worth a couple of hundred. Friend or not you are doing business at that price. If you're not assuming risk, you're gouging.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd rather see hacks price gouging than undercutting to the point that the legit guys can't compete.


----------



## HusqyPro (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn straight Charlie. Bravo Zulu.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> Six hundred dollars to drop a 35' tree with no overhead? Were you doing the moonwalk while doing it? What's your special talent that made it worth that much? It's only worth that if you have coverage otherwise it's only really worth a couple of hundred. Friend or not you are doing business at that price. If you're not assuming risk, you're gouging.


Well I was thinking it would depend on how he got the tree to the alley. I would have used the skid steer but it might not be accessable. If he had to pack the tree very far by hand and not rut up the yard it might take some labor


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> I'd rather see hacks price gouging than undercutting to the point that the legit guys can't compete.


In competition, yes. As a homeowner assuming liability, no. Especially one who thought they were getting a favor from a friend.


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

mics_54 said:


> BTW 600 bucks sounds more than reasonable.


Cutting it into firewood size would involve around 35 cuts to the trunk, maybe 100 total with the branches. If there are no special circumstances, about a half days work for a laborer. A full day if he was slow.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tkle said:


> ......... drop a 35' tree with no overhead? Were you doing the moonwalk while doing it? What's your special talent that made it worth that much? .........










If you had read the thread, you would have seen I said it was already leaning about 30°. Twice. I just finished what Mother Nature had started. Lacking a crane and rigging, it's only going to fall one way and one way only.



mics_54 said:


> Well I was thinking it would depend on how he got the tree to the alley. I would have used the skid steer but it might not be accessable. If he had to pack the tree very far by hand and not rut up the yard it might take some labor


The trunk of the tree borders the alley. 'Nuff said. 





Now everybody........... get back to work!


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Just to let everyone know:
> 
> The tree is down. It has been cut up, and has been placed next to the alley. The HO has a relative that is going to take it for his fireplace. As for the small stuff, the HO is tackling the task of cutting it up and placing it on the curb as yard waste.
> 
> ...


I might be a little late on this... but man that was freakin moving


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

part of sparkys post states

"Will she live to have her father walk her down the aisle?"

After what you did,YOU should be walking her down.:laughing:


----------

